

Looking for a co-founder for awesome mobile app startup - patel

I'm Romil Patel (@RomilPatel) currently looking for a co-founder (CTO) for a mobile app startup.<p>Ideal co-founder will be handling much of the coding, very awesome coder, knowing the iPhone SDK.
======
hoag
Hi Romil- our new startup will help you find the best co-founder immediately.
No need to spend months searching. We expect to have a private beta online
within a few weeks and a full version shortly thereafter. We are currently
accepting sign-ups for the beta now if you are interested. www.venturocket.com

------
law
So, do all the work for half the credit? SIGN ME UP!

